# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  cant start a new thread in the steroid forum

## G-Force

how come i can start a new thread in the Steroid forum?

anyone else having this problem

the page starts loading then goes blank, i refresh it, and it says "post already exists" but when i look in the forum it aint there

----------


## G-Force

mmm, seems to be working now

every time i tried it with one particular title, it wouldnt work, as soon as i changed the title it worked

weird

----------

